# Steven van Breemen "The Art of Breeding"



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I was looking at the Smith Family web site and under the topic Genetics there is 18 papers written by Steven van Breemen titled "Mini Course The Art of Breeding" I have spent many hours reading through these writing and want to ask Warren if this is something he follows in his own loft ? Also has anyone thats been in the Pigeon game long enough to try this type of breeding, and how successful was it for you that breed this way? I know there has been many discussions on here about breeding pigeons but this is one topic that needs to stay up front and center.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

This type of concept has been practiced for years. NOW some people have a better idea on how to get to where they want to be in the breeding loft then others. Back in the early 1990s About 1990 I had 8 pair of bird Dircet children out of van breemans Bir plus 5 pair of jan ardens. Those birds raised me some decent birds. AND did not get lost very easy at all. a good friend of mine had imported several birds from him and the areden birds. He called mee we visited He told how he had been doing in the races And it sound good Then he told me to come up in a few weeks and he had some birds for me ALL FREE very good pedigrees and had raced well. Along with some breeding info he recieved from vanbreeman. Van breeman had set out to The way it read to breed his select bird back to a key breeding I believe he held his bird for 2 years before he begain to race them. So that means he bred and selected bird to develop his program. And also I believe he set up a good ventalaiont system for his lofts to increase air exchange to keep the birds healthyer. As he breed a larger number of birds. The idea he presents is a good method as long as a person breeds and selects right


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I am finishing up year one in my five year plan. This year was getting breeders and getting some of their young. These young will be lightly trained in 2012 and them raced "some" in 2013, assuming the world does not end in 12-2012.

It requires a saint's patients to go this route but it is the path I am on.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ERIC K said:


> I was looking at the Smith Family web site and under the topic Genetics there is 18 papers written by Steven van Breemen titled "Mini Course The Art of Breeding" I have spent many hours reading through these writing and want to ask Warren if this is something he follows in his own loft ? Also has anyone thats been in the Pigeon game long enough to try this type of breeding, and how successful was it for you that breed this way? I know there has been many discussions on here about breeding pigeons but this is one topic that needs to stay up front and center.


 I am on year 11 of a 100 year plan. I don't think the "perfect" racing pigeon will be developed in my life time. I am starting to have some reservations that I will be around long enough to complete my plan. 

The Steven van Breeman writings are an understandable guide that I think even the average fancier can benefit from. There have been many who have attempted to write articles, some of which have caused my eyes to glaze over, as the writers have attempted to portray some vast knowledge. The problem with some, is they have never been able to demonstrate that they themselves have mastered the art of breeding in their own lofts. Steven van Breeman has actually bred some very fine pigeons, so in other words, he has not only talked the talk, but he has demonstrated he can walk the walk. 

The reason why I placed Steven's work on my web site, is because he was willing to share his work with the world. There was a previous writer, whose name will remain unmentioned, who objected to me detailing some of his ideas on my web site, because in his words, "I may some day publish a book". And he didn't want to spill the beans without compensation. After some period of time, I realised he was just in the writing and publishing business, and althought he had produced some number of articles, he seemed to come up short in producing any racing pigeons worth mentioning. He had what one might call a gift gab, in terms of talking and marketing, and writing some reasonable sounding articles. But, when it came right down to it, he hasn't produced the goods. Steven van Breeman on the other hand, has produced the goods, enough to make me think at least, that he knows what the hell he is talking about. 

His so called mini course, is like a reference guide. You must go back over and over again re-reading it. Every time I do, I pick up something new.

Here is the link to his mini-course, enjoy: http://www.stevenvanbreemen.nl/?Mini_Course_The_Art_of_Breeding


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Good post warren it takes a life time working the birds As the job never gets done just when a person thinks they are doing ok. they relize they can never slow down or some one else will pass them right by. And the breeding info you have is rather well written and a good method just have to make an idea work And thats why breeding is the art in pigeons.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Take a look at all the great Oak Haven, Ganus, CBS, Schaerlaeckens breeders and flyers and see if any are inbred. Ludo too. 

It works both ways.


----------



## mickey mouse (Oct 13, 2007)

the art of breeding is to start with good birds and maintain them to create a better family through observation of all details physical and otherwise.
having stock sense helps a lot. 

as far as inbreeding or line breeding goes, it takes far more observation than normal and must be on the look out at all times for any and all changes that take place from the norm.

having a good gene pool always helps and this can be done by having two or three familes working together to achive this.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

If you like the mini-course link I shared earlier in this thread, then you will love the one which Steven sent me this morning.  I don't know about what all our readers will think, but to me it demonstrates that Mr. Steven van Breeman is willing to share his insite and experience for the good of the sport. I very much appreciate it when a Master in the game such as Steven, is willing to help newer fanciers in the game such as myself. 

Hi Warren,

I think the guys will love this:

http://www.stevenvanbreemen.nl/?download=Hints_for_mating_Breeding_and_Selection_-_S_VB.pdf

It's a free book to download for them.

Met sportieve groet, yours in the sport,

Steven van Breemen

http://www.stevenvanbreemen.nl Homepage


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Warren and Steven, it's like an extra christmas gift to get to read this book.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*"Art of Breeding"*

I wanted to give this thread a bump because there have been numerous new threads started with such topis as Inbreeding/Line Breeding, Strains, and what have you. We have had various threads over the years which have danced around this topic or some shade of it. 

To tell you the truth, between bouncing between these various threads going back years, I sometimes forget which one I am in, as more often then not, it is a continuation of previous threads to one degree or another. 

Here are just a few sample threads which have been started :

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/linebreeding-inbreeding-9003.html?highlight=linebreeding

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/inbreed-or-line-breed-53733.html?highlight=linebreeding

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/c...es-together-55364.html?highlight=linebreeding

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/i...e-mutations-50501.html?highlight=linebreeding

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/d...of-ancestry-49515.html?highlight=linebreeding

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/f...ng-question-45060.html?highlight=linebreeding

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/breeding-dad-with-daugter-32852.html?highlight=linebreeding

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/pigeon-genetics-31872.html?highlight=linebreeding


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't even think this was the first thread concerning Steven van Breeman as I recently located this older thread: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=405407&postcount=6


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

A lot of good reading to try and learn what you dont know!


----------

